# Meet up in Bristol



## SB2015 (Oct 9, 2019)

Is anyone up for a meet up in Bristol on Saturday 11 January.
11:00 (ish) at Yurt Lush which is right by Temple Meads Station


----------



## Robin (Oct 9, 2019)

Count me in! I’ll invite myself to my sister's for the weekend.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 9, 2019)

Sounds lovely @SB2015


----------



## KARNAK (Oct 10, 2019)

I may be able to make it @SB2015, I can get a train into Temple Meads from Paignton, that's if there are no leaves on the track.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 10, 2019)

This is sounding good, and great to know that @KARNAK @everydayupsanddowns @Robin  and @Bloden are all planning to make it.  I look forward to hearing from anyone else who thinks that they can get there.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 12, 2019)

Hope you can make it @KARNAK...it’d be great to meet you!


----------



## ukjohn (Oct 13, 2019)

*Can a Moderator please pin this post so that it does not disappear off the bottom of the page without people making a comment.*


----------



## Flower (Oct 13, 2019)

I hope to be there


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 13, 2019)

Flower said:


> I hope to be there


That will be great if you can make it @Flower .


----------



## KARNAK (Oct 13, 2019)

Definitely going to make it, unless body gives up in the mean time. Got an appointment on the 8th of January with big D Consultant and Endocrinologist, same person. Looks like the Pancreas is taking a visit to the same place as the Gall bladder, "bin", be great to meet some of my dear friends the drinks are on me.


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 13, 2019)

Room for another? I’d like to come along if I can. (I’d put a smiley but they seem to have all scrambled on me).


----------



## Flower (Oct 14, 2019)

I hope you can make it @Lisa66, it would be great to meet you. Plenty of room - Yurt Lush is a very big tent!


----------



## MrDaibetes (Oct 14, 2019)

I have never adventured bristol but I will try and be there ^^.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 15, 2019)

It will be great to meet you @KARNAK ,  @MrDaibetes  and @Lisa66 .
It is a while off but good to get a date fixed ahead of time.

@MrDaibetes if you could gather the discarded tubing between now and then and bring them along (ends cut off) I will happily make use of them in some of the pieces that I am weaving.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Oct 16, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> It will be great to meet you @KARNAK ,  @MrDaibetes  and @Lisa66 .
> It is a while off but good to get a date fixed ahead of time.
> 
> @MrDaibetes if you could gather the discarded tubing between now and then and bring them along (ends cut off) I will happily make use of them in some of the pieces that I am weaving.


Ends/cut  I’ll make sure to do that


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 17, 2019)

MrDaibetes said:


> Ends/cut  I’ll make sure to do that


That will be great.
I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 6, 2019)

Just a November bump for this, in case some of the new members have missed it.


----------



## Sally W (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks. Hope to be there - my birthday weekend so not best timing but will try not to miss it


----------



## Robin (Nov 6, 2019)

Sally W said:


> Thanks. Hope to be there - my birthday weekend so not best timing but will try not to miss it


Ha! It's my birthday a couple of days before. Hope you can make it!


----------



## Sally W (Nov 6, 2019)

Robin said:


> Ha! It's my birthday a couple of days before. Hope you can make it!


. Thanks Robin! Only just spotted this as Mike bumped it otherwise would have missed. Be nice to catch-up again


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 6, 2019)

Would this be something you’d be interested in @pottersusan?


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sally W said:


> . Thanks Robin! Only just spotted this as Mike bumped it otherwise would have missed. Be nice to catch-up again


Hope that you can make it.
We could always bring a candle to put in your meal.


----------



## Sally W (Nov 7, 2019)

@SB2015 thanks! As with a lot of things weeks don’t suit everyone do they?


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sally W said:


> @SB2015 thanks! As with a lot of things weeks don’t suit everyone do they?


If not this time, next time.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 8, 2019)

Sally W said:


> . Thanks Robin! Only just spotted this as Mike bumped it otherwise would have missed. Be nice to catch-up again


Looking fwd to meeting you again @Sally W.


----------



## Carlos (Nov 8, 2019)

I may try and make it, have started thinking of this crazy plan to cycle there and then back on the train. Problem is, it is January.


----------



## Sally W (Nov 9, 2019)

Bloden said:


> Looking fwd to meeting you again @Sally W.


Thanks @Bloden !  Wonder if venue is close to a Hotel Chocolat this time


----------



## Robin (Nov 9, 2019)

Sally W said:


> Thanks @Bloden !  Wonder if venue is close to a Hotel Chocolat this time


Bit of a trek, I’m afraid, but you’d have earned the chocolate after the walk!


----------



## Sally W (Nov 9, 2019)

Robin said:


> Bit of a trek, I’m afraid, but you’d have earned the chocolate after the walk!
> View attachment 12539


Fortunately I won’t need any as I’ll be eking out my Christmas stash for as long as possible so I won’t need to! I do remember pointing Bloden that way at last meet!


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 25, 2019)

Carlos said:


> I may try and make it, have started thinking of this crazy plan to cycle there and then back on the train. Problem is, it is January.


We have booked good weather for that day!
Hope you can make it


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 25, 2019)

Sally W said:


> Fortunately I won’t need any as I’ll be eking out my Christmas stash for as long as possible so I won’t need to! I do remember pointing Bloden that way at last meet!


I was not aware that there was room for the word ‘need’ when talking about chocolate.  
Dark chocolate covered Brazil’s from Hotel Choc are my treat.  What is yours


----------



## Sally W (Nov 25, 2019)

Supermilk. But for Christmas I treat myself to cinnamon bun: not low sugar but I cut one chocolate in half as an occasional treat


----------



## Carlos (Nov 25, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> We have booked good weather for that day!
> Hope you can make it


Thanks for the booking, but having had a look at route options, I don't think it is a goer. I will see if we make it into a family outing, and I join you for lunch while my wife and the beasts prowl around Bristol.


----------



## Edgar (Nov 26, 2019)

Is this event stil on?


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2019)

Edgar said:


> Is this event stil on?


I’m assuming so! I’ve booked a bed at my sister's for the night.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 28, 2019)

Edgar said:


> Is this event stil on?


No reason for it not to be.
Hope to see you there Edgar.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 28, 2019)

Would be lovely to see you again @Edgar


----------



## Jodee (Nov 29, 2019)

I would be interested but January is not a good time of year for me and my health situation.
I hope you have a good weather day.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 28, 2019)

Just giving this thread a bump in case any new members might be interested, and to remind those who already had it flagged on their ‘that might be nice’ internal calendars. 

Saturday 11th Jan, in Yurt Lush just next to Bristol Temple Meads.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 28, 2019)

Ha! And just like that a family birthday event that I was expecting to be in the evening has been rescheduled for lunchtime, so I won’t be able to come after all! 

Sorry about that. 

I will have to post your tubings to you Sue, unless I can pop in for a quick coffee at the start?!


----------



## Sally W (Dec 28, 2019)

Awh a shame you won’t be free after all Mike....should we make it the following Saturday or will that cause an issue ?


----------



## Robin (Dec 28, 2019)

Sally W said:


> Awh a shame you won’t be free after all Mike....should we make it the following Saturday or will that cause an issue ?


I’ve arranged to stay with my sister on the 11th, and she can’t accommodate me the following weekend.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 28, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ha! And just like that a family birthday event that I was expecting to be in the evening has been rescheduled for lunchtime, so I won’t be able to come after all!
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> I will have to post your tubings to you Sue, unless I can pop in for a quick coffee at the start?!



Sorry you won’t be able to stay Mike.  
Hope to see you if you have time to pop in.

Looking forward to seeing any others that can make it.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 28, 2019)

Sally W said:


> Awh a shame you won’t be free after all Mike....should we make it the following Saturday or will that cause an issue ?


I have a meeting the following week.
Shall we stick with this date for this time.

Hope you can make it another time Mike.
@Jodee when would be a better month for you?
How about April?


----------



## Sally W (Dec 29, 2019)

Yes I thought as much & probably shouldn’t have even suggested being as it wasn’t me organising. Sorry!

Hope you can make next time Mike


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 29, 2019)

No worries Sally.  I look forward to meeting you.

Sue


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 29, 2019)

I will see if I can show my face at the beginning to just say ‘hi’ - but it’s my Mum’s 80th and a ‘bring and share’ so I might be madly finishing our contribution to the catering before we set off!


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 29, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I will see if I can show my face at the beginning to just say ‘hi’ - but it’s my Mum’s 80th and a ‘bring and share’ so I might be madly finishing our contribution to the catering before we set off!


Is there a ‘Cook’ nearby?
Hope that we get to see you even if briefly.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 3, 2020)

Just flagging this up in case any of the newbies are anywhere near Bristol.

A few of us are meeting up at Yurt Lush (near Bristol Temple Meads station) at 11 on Saturday 11 Jan
for coffee/lunch/a natter.
Anyone is welcome.


----------



## Jha19 (Jan 3, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Just flagging this up in case any of the newbies are anywhere near Bristol.
> 
> A few of us are meeting up at Yurt Lush (near Bristol Temple Meads station) at 11 on Saturday 11 Jan
> for coffee/lunch/a natter.
> Anyone is welcome.


Ooh, I could possibly make this... Maybe see some of you there.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 3, 2020)

I look forward to meeting you @Jha19


----------



## Flower (Jan 3, 2020)

Do you still need pump tubing @SB2015 as I have a growing collection if you do!


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks Flower.  Yes please.

I have pans for another piece, and if you bring this lot, along with Mike’s I should be sorted, but will get back to you if more is needed.

See you soon


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 10, 2020)

I’m sorry to say I won’t be able to make the meet up tomorrow. Best laid plans and all that. Sad not to be meeting you all, but hopefully there will be another opportunity. Have a great time! x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2020)

Hope everyone has a great time!  Wish I could be joining you, but I looked into it and it's just a wee bit too far and too expensive now I'm living up North


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jan 10, 2020)

Sorry, I can't make it tomorrow now but will come to the next one hopefully. I hope you all have a lovely time.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 10, 2020)

Hope you all have a great time, wish I was nearer and been able to come. X


----------



## Toucan (Jan 10, 2020)

Me to! 
Hope I'll be able to make it to the next one.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2020)

Lisa66 said:


> I’m sorry to say I won’t be able to make the meet up tomorrow. Best laid plans and all that. Sad not to be meeting you all, but hopefully there will be another opportunity. Have a great time! x



 Ah what a shame Lisa and @MrDaibetes !

I'm sure there will be many more opportunities in the future though.


----------



## Carlos (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi. I won't be able to make it after all, too many things going on with our monkeys. Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2020)

Carlos said:


> Hi. I won't be able to make it after all, too many things going on with our monkeys. Hope you all have a great time.



Ah shame Carlos. Next time perhaps?


----------



## Carlos (Jan 10, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ah shame Carlos. Next time perhaps?


I hope so.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 10, 2020)

Sorry to hear you can’t make it @Carlos and @Lisa66 @MrDaibetes 
Hope that you can make it next time, it will be goo to meet you.

Look forward to seeing anyone that can make it.
Not to late to join in newbies.

Sue


----------



## Robin (Jan 10, 2020)

See you tomorrow, Sue,  @SB2015, and everyone else who's going.


----------



## Flower (Jan 10, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 11, 2020)

Train cancelled. Earliest one is 11:00. See you as soon as I can get there. 11:30 ish.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 11, 2020)

I have no telephone numbers so I hope so6looks on here. Sorry if I miss you @everydayupsandowns.


----------



## Jodee (Jan 11, 2020)

I am still unwell, this time of year is never very good for me.  I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Jha19 (Jan 11, 2020)

Sorry for flaking out and not joining you all today. Decided a lie in was needed ahead of a busy week at work coming up and not feeling 100%...
Maybe next time ?


----------



## Flower (Jan 11, 2020)

Lovely to see everyone today in Bristol. Thoroughly enjoyed meeting up and having a chat and laugh about things 

I hope everyone is safely on their way home


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2020)

Flower said:


> Lovely to see everyone today in Bristol. Thoroughly enjoyed meeting up and having a chat and laugh about things
> 
> I hope everyone is safely on their way home


Was it chilly in the Yurt?


----------



## Flower (Jan 11, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Was it chilly in the Yurt?



Warm to start with the wood stove, getting a bit draughty towards the end as the wind got up but the tent pegs were put in well!


----------



## Robin (Jan 11, 2020)

Good to see everyone today.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 12, 2020)

Great to see those that made it yesterday.
Lovely to meet @Sally W and @KARNAK for the first time.
A good laugh with good food.

Looking forward to the next gathering on Sat 18 April,
When it should be a little warmer.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 12, 2020)

I will start a new thread so that people don’t have to track down to find the new date.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 12, 2020)

Was lovely to meet you all briefly yesterday. Especially Ted @KARNAK for the first time and @Sally W for the second!


----------



## Sally W (Jan 12, 2020)

Lovely to see everyone yesterday. Look forward to next meet up when hopefully that Yurt will be a bit warmer


----------



## KARNAK (Jan 12, 2020)

Lovely to meet everyone in the Yurt Lush yesterday nice to put a face to a name, great food great company.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 12, 2020)

So glad to hear you had a great time x


----------

